# Recommended Reading ~ Breeds & Breeding Pigs



## elevan (Sep 26, 2011)

> Breeds
> Pregnancy Q & A


----------



## elevan (Sep 26, 2011)

> You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> If you want to volunteer to do a page, please PM elevan





> *Breeds of Domestic Pig: *
> 
> American Landrace
> American Yorkshire
> ...


----------

